# SBC casting number of 3914638



## LaidbackLuis

For the longest time I thought my old motor was a 307, but I took a closer look at the casting number on the rear and this whole time i had the last digit wrong...

I thought it was 3914636 but turns out the last digit is an 8.

Searched all over the web and its a split as to what exactly the motor is. Some say its a 307 out of a truck and others say its a 327. 

Just wanted if any of you ran into this same situation.

I guess I could take the motor apart and measure the bore....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

327 according to my Z28 book.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 08:05 AM~11496026
> *327 according to my Z28 book.
> *


thx crenshaw.... 

so far i called a few spots and they all say 327 also.... the stamping on the 2 barrell rochester also indicates a 327 with manual tranny.....

now im debating if i should sell it or keep it....


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2008, 06:33 AM~11495737
> *For the longest time I thought my old motor was a 307, but I took a closer look at the casting number on the rear and this whole time i had the last digit wrong...
> 
> I thought it was 3914636 but turns out the last digit is an 8.
> 
> Searched all over the web and its a split as to what exactly the motor is. Some say its a 307 out of a truck and others say its a 327.
> 
> Just wanted if any of you ran into this same situation.
> 
> I guess I could take the motor apart and measure the bore....
> *


3914638....327.....68....2
3914653....307...68-73...2
3914660....327.....68....2
3914678....302.....68....2
3914678....327.....68....2
3914678....350.....68....2
3931174....307.....68....2
3932371....307...69-73...2
3932373....307...68-73...2
3932386....
found this on a hot rod forum


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

oops i had a brain fart got the wrong one


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

3914636....307.....68....2
3914638....327.....68....2
3914653....307...68-73...2
this is it


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## LaidbackLuis

some cat is offering me $200 for it.. Should i sell ?


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2008, 05:07 PM~11500148
> *some cat is offering me $200 for it.. Should i sell ?
> *



no

unless to me
but in that case ill give u 50 bucks


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2008, 04:07 PM~11500148
> *some cat is offering me $200 for it.. Should i sell ?
> *


Its up to you. 1968 327's had a large journal cast iron crank. 1962-1967 327's had a small journal steel crank. The 62-67 mills are more suited for performance, higher revving. I'd sell it, but that's just me.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 2 2008, 10:23 PM~11503372
> *Its up to you.  1968 327's had a large journal cast iron crank.  1962-1967 327's had a small journal steel crank. The 62-67 mills are more suited for performance, higher revving.  I'd sell it, but that's just me.
> *


dude's coming over this afternoon to take a look at it.... 

He's building a #'s matching car, so if he really wants it, then i might have to raise the stakes :biggrin:


----------

